# VR6 Beetle Winter Build/Wrecked So Fixing Thread!!



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

*VR6 Beetle Winter Build*

I am a sophomore in highschool and I'm not into the whole ricer scene like everyone else my age. :laugh: So I got this Beetle almost exactly a year ago and have loved it ever since then. *All the work that is done to this car is done by me and my dad in our garage including all the paint/body work, interior work, and engine work.* Luckily I have a job to pay for all the parts I get for this thing. :laugh: Here is what it looked like when I got it.









Here is what it looked like in the Summer. 









And here is what it looks like now. 

















The major mods I have done to my car since I have gotten it is

1. Tore out the headliner and sprayed it with the textured zolotone paint(which actually turned out really good)









2. Painted the mirror caps red and added the red spoiler.

3. Fixed many small miscellaneous things, cleaned up most of the engine wiring, and added a water temp gauge.

Things that were already done when I got the car:
1. Lightened flywheel 
2. Magnaflow exhaust
3. K&N intake
4. Clear euro tail lights and clear markets all around
5. Seats from a 2002 Turbo S Beetle
6. Short shifter front to back and side to side
7. Red BBS wheels

Things still to do:
1. Repaint interior glove box and door panels. (Done)
2. Repaint car white just to make evrything shiny again with the trunk lid, hood, and roof an off black sort of window tint color, with the black 911 GT3 stripe with a red VR6 decal.
3. Repaint wheels red again to get them not looking so sunfaded.
4. Fix slipping clutch and maybe put new tranny in with it (still debating)
5. Port and polish the exhaust manifold and downpipe. (Done)
6. Relocate battery to the spare wheel well.
7. A 262 cam someday.
8. Many other things, can't stop with a dub :laugh:


This car has been my daily driver ever since I got it up until a few weeks ago when all hell broke lose all in about one weeks time. I have driven it many miles and have taken it to a car show in Omaha, which is 500 miles from where I live one way.

The first thing that happened is the oil pan cracked and oil got up into the clutch so it started to slip.










The next thing I hit a big deer and it dented the hood with its antlers and broke the front turn signal so I had to order another set of those and a new hood 

The thing that put the car out of commission is when I was heading to school one day and it had snowed the night before, and I live up a steeeeep hill, I slid into a guard rail and it bent the front strut, cracked the headlight, cracked the radiator support, and cracked the fender. :banghead:

So I decided to order these since a single strut is $130 which is crazy.









Also got the fender fixed just not painted. 









During all of this I started tearing the interior apart.









Until I get this thing going again I'm driving this beast


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

rdgabert said:


> I'm not into the whole ricer scene at all!


Couldn't tell with the red wheels and wing.. Seriously. 


But I'm in to see the vr6 swap.. You should try to get a 24v...


----------



## Kno (Sep 22, 2012)

that wing :thumbdown::what:


----------



## RDIRTYTOO (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup: but yea do away with the red wheels and spoiler, one color for cleaner stealth look so it dont look ricer


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

To clarify the vr6 is already in the beetle it was done by a previous owner that had all the wiring done by NGP Racing.

And yeah I don't like the spoiler as much as I thought I would. Ive been looking to get another one but just don't seem to have the money right now.


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

RDIRTYTOO said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: but yea do away with the red wheels and spoiler, one color for cleaner stealth look so it dont look ricer


Thanks I plan in keeping the color scheme red and white for now all it needs is a 911 stripe and it will look just right!


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's the stripe I'm looking for


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

I like the fact that you're willing to dig into this thing, and earn the money to do the work yourself. Nothing but respect for you on that. Especially from a kid your age. Can't say I much dig the red either, but, I'm not the one driving it, so more power to you.

Keep going, this is a great learning experience for you. :thumbup:


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

Your NB looks familiar. Were you guys at a VW show in Omaha last summer?


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

OmahaTDI said:


> Your NB looks familiar. Were you guys at a VW show in Omaha last summer?


Yeah I was a bunch of us all drive up there. Which car was yours?


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm pretty much still stock. The only changes were the wheels & tires. But I have plans for spring/summer. Probably exhaust & suspension.









I like what you did with your NB, looked pretty clean to me. I think one of the guys that came down with you brought a puppy you found on your way down. Pretty cool dog. Still have him?


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

What can you tell me about that shift knob & boot? I'm looking to something a little different to mine.


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

I remember seeing your car it was one of the only other new beetles their and it was very clean.

The one who found the dog was my brother who drove the fully ratted out aircooled beetle if you remember that one and he does still have the dog. When we found him he was badly malnourished and had around 60 tics on him which we had to pull off. 

The shift knob is a Momo and it was in the trunk of the car when I got it so I'm not sure of they still sell it or not but here's the closest thing I could find on their site http://www.momousa.com/tuning/shift-knobs/kingchrome.html

The boot I just got off of eBay and had to do some custom fabricating and it fit perfectly.


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

I remeber that beetle. I thought it was pretty bad-a** myself. Glad to hear that you guys still have the dog & he's doing alright

Thanks for the link to the knob. I've seen those boots on ebay.


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Got the rear suspension swapped out. The difference between the springs on the old setup and new setup is about an inch so this will be sittin really low now.


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

It's been a while since Ive done much to my car because of school and work and its been freezing out lately. I did manage to get a new tie rod put on and put the front coils on too. Also got the door panels painted white just haven't got them in yet but I will post a pic as soon as I do.


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

:thumbup: VR6 FTW!!!


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks The sound is amazing!!!


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Kinda just forgot about this thread until today so heres what's new.

Here's how the car sits now.










Ordered a lightweight billet steel flywheel form Four Seasons Tuning and odered a stage 2 daily DXD clutch kit from APR but still waiting for it after about 3 weeks :facepalm:










Got some stage 1 tranny mount inserts from BFI just need to put them in. Got the transmission and new oil pan painted black. Since the aftermarket oil pan I got wasn't near as thick as the oem one I got some 1/8 inch aluminum and bent it to fit and JB welded them together.



















Port matched all of the exhaust manifolds and downpipes so hopefully this will add quite a bit of power. Also got a pipe made to get rid of the cat.





































Thought I'd share this too since it seems that all of the center console tabs break off when they get taken out. We used tape and made just some flat surfaces with plastic epoxy then drilled through them for a place to put the screws. Sorry for the bad picture but you can get the idea.


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Put a new rear main seal in since the old could be picked apart with my fingers and got the flywheel on. Next thing is get the exhaust on then the transmission in.


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

Getting there, man.

I picked up a set of Rokkor coilovers & a new Magnaflow catback last week . I'm waiting for the snows to taper off before installing everything.


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah that thing will look sweet lowered down and it'll sound good too.


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Got the BFI transmission mount inserts put in and bolted back up to the car. Also got the manifolds put back on. Probably won't get much done tonight since I've gotta help my dad pull the engine out of his Ghia. Should be quick though...thank god for air cooled technology


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Got the rest of the pipes put back in just have to wait for the clutch now to put the transmission in then bolt the pipes up. After that it should go pretty quick hopefully


----------



## grantndub (Aug 22, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

:beer:


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Well stage 2 DXD clutch and pressure plate is on!! Also got the transmission in and the exhaust bolted up will get pic up soon!


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

Like the progress. 

How's the weather up there? It's still pretty cold here in Nebraska with highs in the low 30s & 40s, but it was warm enough for me to get my coilovers on last weekend :thumbup: 

Do you guys have a heated garage/shop to work in?


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks it's exactly the same weather here but with a 70 degree day every once in a while and yeah our garage is heated thank god


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

rdgabert said:


> ... yeah our garage is heated thank god


 Lucky bastids LOL


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

:beer:


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Interior is back together don't mind the dust  










Transmission is in and so it exhaust.


----------



## 19birel (Apr 25, 2011)

pretty sick build, I'm also a sophmore, and know how hard it is to get the funds/time to build something like this:thumbup: I want to buy my dad's MKIV and build it, but with the crazy insurance rates for being a 16 y/o driver I'll be lucky if I can afford just to buy it:facepalm: Anyways good luck man:beer:


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

19birel said:


> pretty sick build, I'm also a sophmore, and know how hard it is to get the funds/time to build something like this:thumbup: I want to buy my dad's MKIV and build it, but with the crazy insurance rates for being a 16 y/o driver I'll be lucky if I can afford just to buy it:facepalm: Anyways good luck man:beer:


 Thanks hopefully you can buy that MKIV from your dad and build it my too many kids doing stuf like this these days :thumbup:


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

Any new news? Spring is officially here although we wouldn't know it. It's 19 degrees here this morning :thumbdown:
What size wheels are those? Aren't they from a 20th anniversary or 337?


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

OmahaTDI said:


> Any new news? Spring is officially here although we wouldn't know it. It's 19 degrees here this morning :thumbdown:
> What size wheels are those? Aren't they from a 20th anniversary or 337?


Not much worth posting just a few little things like put the axles back on and got the intake manifold back on just waiting for a slave cylinder then Ill be able to put the rest of the engine back together. Also started working on getting the wheels painted gonna take one in today to get a leak fixed. It was about 5 degrees here this morning gotta live spring in South Dakota and the wheels are just 18 inch BBS RC's and the Aristos are the ones off the 20th AE's I wish I had those :laugh:


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Well took the tire in to get the leak fixed but one of the PO's drove the car when the tire was flat so they wouldn't even put the tire back on the wheel :banghead: so I had to find some of the same tires online and they were only $300 shipped for 2 but still more than a $10 fix .










But on a better note got the new slave cylinder in and it made a huge difference! Hopefully it'll help with the shifting too. Gonna be able to put the engine all back together tomorrow then the front end then I can start it up


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Started to clean up some of the wiring and there is a lot of excess wire that doesn't even go to anything :screwy:


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Got a little bit of the wiring cleaned up










And it's finally starting to look like a car again


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

It's come a long way, man. Have it all buttoned up this weekend?


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

OmahaTDI said:


> It's come a long way, man. Have it all buttoned up this weekend?


Not quite but it'll be on the ground. I'm gonna start it tonight and spray the wheels so ill take a video of the first start in about 4 months :laugh: should be fun!


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

New tires showed up the other day, didn't think my tires were worn so bad haha.










Got all the engine put back together too 










Can you say shiny?!?!?! They turned out awesome!!










Had a little scare when I tried starting it the first time. I washed the engine so water got places it shouldn't have like the coilpack cus mines cracked  so it would't start :banghead: went out the next day after everything had dried out and it started right up  I'll post up a video once I figure out how too.


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

The engine bay is going to look really good. Did you repaint the wheels or just clean them up?

Post the video on youtube or photobucket or whoever you use and then simply post the link to it, here :beer:


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

OmahaTDI said:


> The engine bay is going to look really good. Did you repaint the wheels or just clean them up?
> 
> Post the video on youtube or photobucket or whoever you use and then simply post the link to it, here :beer:


Thanks :beer: Videos uploading as we speak :laugh: but yeah we resprayed them the same color as the spoiler and mirrors but with a single stage enamel after sanding them down a little bit.


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's the car running!!

http://s1310.photobucket.com/user/rdgabert/media/44003_zps47ce2424.mp4.html


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds REALLY good, man. Especially on that initial startup :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

OmahaTDI said:


> Sounds REALLY good, man. Especially on that initial startup :beer: :beer: :beer:


Thanks man :beer: can't wait to start driving it again!!


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Got the tires put on and they only scratched the wheels a little bit so I had to touch that up, the dog's loving the new wheels too 










Also put the wheels on the car and the front tires rub on the coilovers so I had to order some 5mm spacers and some new bolts from 42DD this car is really digging deep into my pockets :laugh:


----------



## grantndub (Aug 22, 2008)

Wheels are looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

grantndub said:


> Wheels are looking good. :thumbup:



Thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

rdgabert said:


> ... Also put the wheels on the car and the front tires rub on the coilovers so I had to order some 5mm spacers and some new bolts from 42DD this car is really digging deep into my pockets :laugh:


I know how it is, man - it's that "cause and effect" thing, LOL

I got lucky with both sets of wheels & tires, both cleared the coilovers, but barely. I can't even get my fingers in between the inside of the tires & coils up front on both sets that's how close it it. But surprisingly no issues :thumbup:

The new set dropped me another half inch but a hybrid oil pan is in my near future - hopefully next paycheck - until then - watching for road obstacles.


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

OmahaTDI said:


> I know how it is, man - it's that "cause and effect" thing, LOL
> 
> I got lucky with both sets of wheels & tires, both cleared the coilovers, but barely. I can't even get my fingers in between the inside of the tires & coils up front on both sets that's how close it it. But surprisingly no issues :thumbup:
> 
> The new set dropped me another half inch but a hybrid oil pan is in my near future - hopefully next paycheck - until then - watching for road obstacles.


Haha that's what happens when you've got 10 inch wide tires :laugh:


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Here's what the wheels look like on the car


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

rdgabert said:


> Haha that's what happens when you've got 10 inch wide tires :laugh:


 Didn't realize they were that wide :thumbup:


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

rdgabert said:


> Here's what the wheels look like on the car


Need it dropped on the ground to appreciate the low...


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

OmahaTDI said:


> Need it dropped on the ground to appreciate the low...


:beer:Sooo soon......


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

What an awesome spring day!!!


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

Before I saw the picture, I thought you were serious. It's 80 here 
It's too hot...
Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

TheTynosaur said:


> Before I saw the picture, I thought you were serious. It's 80 here
> It's too hot...
> Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


Ill gladly trade you haha it's supposed to dump another 10 inches just tonight :screwy:


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

rdgabert said:


> Ill gladly trade you haha it's supposed to dump another 10 inches just tonight :screwy:


Haha, I went outside today to fix my shift linkage, thought "uh, its too hot," came back inside and sat in the comfortable air conditioning instead of being out there and sweating 

Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Front end is almost on!! Gonna be on the ground tomorrow


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Getting super close!!!


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Finally got the car detailed and the headlights put in!!! Started driving I on Wednesday it soooo torquey haha I love it got an alignment yesterday and the drive axle boot blew off already  an it was a brand new one. But anyways here's why I live going there other than the fact it was only $40. 










And got a night pic just cus


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Been driving my bug around a lot lately I cant get enough of it buuut I accidentally did it again  










It's a 1.8t with a 5 speed. The timing belt went but got it for real cheap so if the pistons are gone (hopefully they arent) Ill just part it out


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Went to the biggest local meet/cruise around here. My car was attracting quite a few people haha even the Honda owners. Here are some of my favorite pictures from it.



















Now here's some of my car


----------



## cabriosnap (Apr 24, 2009)

great, now i want to build a vr6 NB....:laugh:

nice car man


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Finally got the badge and grill put on and edited a few pictures from the meet. It was my first time ever editing :screwy:


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks cabriosnap I don't think you would regret that build :laugh:


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Put on some roof racks that I got for a steal and got the front grill and badge one


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

What do you guys think about these wheels?


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

This is one of my favorite Beetles on this site. I think the Orange wheels are better on this car than the white ones.


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks that's good to hear and I'm still trying to decide what to do. If I do end up getting the rotiforms I might have them powder coated the color of the spoiler and mirrors but not sure. Such a hard decision :laugh:


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Finished off the interior with some AWE pedals and dead pedal.


----------



## liteoff (Mar 4, 2007)

Looking good man!! Are those pics in the alley with the graffiti in rapid city next to hotel Alex Johnson?


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks but Yeah it is actually, surprising someone else knows about it :laugh:


----------



## liteoff (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice! I stay at that hotel for work all the time. That place is haunted! Anyways sweet looking car. I always wanted to do a vr6 in a bug!


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

:heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

:beer:


----------



## Mr.RedGLI (Jun 29, 2013)

Awesome build man! I love the volkswagen eating honda sticker :beer:


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

Mr.RedGLI said:


> Awesome build man! I love the volkswagen eating honda sticker :beer:


Thanks I get a lot of comments on that :laugh:


----------



## OmahaTDI (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks good, man.

Do you get any refelection problems with the painted center section of your dash? I've heard of people hating it after they do it. I suppose it depends on color & finish ie: gloss would be the worst, I would think, but satin or flat, like stock, would probably work fine?


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

OmahaTDI said:


> Looks good, man.
> 
> Do you get any refelection problems with the painted center section of your dash? I've heard of people hating it after they do it. I suppose it depends on color & finish ie: gloss would be the worst, I would think, but satin or flat, like stock, would probably work fine?


Thanks and Personally I think that with the white it actually like reflects the sun in just one ball of light when the black disperses it all over the entire dash. I think the white actually is dimmer than than the black if that makes any sense.


----------



## rdgabert (Jun 26, 2012)

After attempting to go to Denver 2 times in 2 weeks to go to some VW shows and the first one not making it because my uncles car kept breaking down and then the second one being called off when I got there I decided the show seasons over for me so we started getting ready to repaint the rest of the car.


----------

